# Homemade Needle Case?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I recently bought a full set of bamboo DPN needles. The bigger sizes should be fine in my silk case, but I'm worried about the smallest sizes breaking if I put them in there. Has anyone ever fashioned a case of their own from household items that worked well? If not, can ya'll help me brainstorm ideas for something that might work?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We had a whole thread on this sort of thing not too long age. I can't remember the name of the thread right now. I think WIHH started it. I don't have time todo a search but will when I get home. Try searching under WIHH's threads and see if something comes up.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

WIIH...really like that case from Grace's Cases. Would you mind sharing how much $$ it was?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I think I remember that one MW, except that I remember at the time it was talking more about cases that are purchased. I have neither the time to wait for one atm, nor the funds to afford something fancy.  I have a toothbrush case, and it barely fits the needles... but it does fit! Any ideas about what to do about the holes in the top/bottom of the thing? I thought about using a cotton ball, but then the needles won't fit. hmm, maybe a bit of paper tucked in there tightly... thoughts? 

I love that Grace's Case WIHH, it's beautiful. Maybe someday I can get one of those.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use rolled cases for my DPNs. One case holds size 000 to size 7. There is an equal mix of bamboo, other wood and metal, with a few bone thrown in.

I like keeping the various sizes grouped together (there are plastic coils you can use, but I generally use bread ties). This keeps them stronger.

I've use this case for about 4-5 years and have never had a needle break on me. The case gets unceremoniously thrown in my bag. I've not given it a 'tender touch'.


----------

